# TCU @ Utah IMPORTANT



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard reports this game will be blacked out. Forgive the pun, but there was an artilcle in todays paper on the game will be 12.00 to watch. Something about the good old mountain had rights to show it but the college channel will be showing it, channel 613 for direct tv owners. Better check your tv, you may not be watching the game tonight.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

What? Just when I'm actually interested in watching a Utah game they are blacking it out?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I have heard reports this game will be blacked out. Forgive the pun, but there was an artilcle in todays paper on the game will be 12.00 to watch. Something about the good old mountain had rights to show it but the college channel will be showing it, channel 613 for direct tv owners. Better check your tv, you may not be watching the game tonight.


CBS owns the mountain, and VS. That is why it is on CBS college sports station, they put it on that channel so it could be in HD, I for one am very happy about that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard reports this game will be blacked out. Forgive the pun, but there was an article in todays paper on the game will be 12.00 to watch. Something about the good old mountain had rights to show it but the college channel will be showing it, channel 613 for direct tv owners. Better check your tv, you may not be watching the game tonight.
> ...


Are you sure? Last I heard Comcast was a major owner in the Mtn. Secondly, it does not have to be a different channel to be in HD, correct? It is my understanding that the Mtn will be on HD for the Y/U game on the 22.

Hogan,
You are just yanking our chain, right?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

CBS owns versus, and the MTN. I don't get the MTN so I didn't know if it was in HD, but they wanted the game to get to a bigger audience so they put it on the CBS station which is available in HD.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> CBS owns versus, and the MTN. I don't get the MTN so I didn't know if it was in HD, but they wanted the game to get to a bigger audience so they put it on the CBS station which is available in HD.


Bigger audience than the Mtn has? What are you smoking? Craig Thompson said that the Mtn was broadcasted to 98 thousand countries now! I read you now! But, I am curious about ownership of the Mtn, becuase that was supposedly a major factor in getting DTV and Dish to agree to terms where they were negotiating with their own hated competitor, but I do follow you in that CSTV created the Mtn, CBS bought CSTV and renamed it, maybe Comcast is just a small owner or something???


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

CBS must own the Mtn, and Comcast held the exclusive rights to it until this year, when DTV got it also.

So the bigger question is, if I don't have CBS sports with my current subscription, how would I get it? Are they doing a PPV option for the game, or would one need to sign up for the mega-super-fantastic top $100 package to get that programming?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I guess I won't be watching the game then.
I was really pumped too.
Oh well, as Whittingham says, "I don't get into all that drama."


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So Hogan if you pay for the sports pack you get the game? I have direct tv so I am going to be pissed if the MWC screws this one up again. Why we had to leave ESPN to get the MTN craptastic is really a great move on the MTN Wests part...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 - If you have direct TV and the sports pack, you will get the game. I set my DVR last night.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to know.... If you have dish and need a place to see the game send me a PM ute fan only....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

THose sons of **** *** *** ***** **** *** **** of ***** with ******* *** . I just check online for the commcast programs & tonight on the Mtn Network its either ***kin womens soccer or ****kin womens volleyball. -#&#*!- 

Im tellin ya what. Comcast is about to get Bitch slapped right out of my house!!!!


Guess it gives me an excuse to hit the bar huh??? -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Guess it gives me an excuse to hit the bar huh??? -()/-


Yep....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> THose sons of **** *** *** ***** **** *** **** of ***** with ******* *** . I just check online for the commcast programs & tonight on the Mtn Network its either ***kin womens soccer or ****kin womens volleyball. -#&#*!-
> 
> Im tellin ya what. Comcast is about to get **** slapped right out of my house!!!!
> 
> Guess it gives me an excuse to hit the bar huh??? -()/-


My thoughts exactly! Comcast still carries it as long as you have the CBS College Sports channel, as long as you subsribe to a package with that channel, the channel is 269.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was actually glad to see it moved seeing a game in hi def was very nice. Plus it looked like they upgraded from the sony handi-cams they use on the MTN. Is it just me or does ESPN piss you off sometimes, now that we don't have a contract with them the coverage on sportscenter about the game was non-existent! Crap I saw soccer highlights instead of Ute highlights I bet rapala was giddy like a schoolgirl. :mrgreen:


----------

